# 12V 2 pin - cigar socket convertor



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I know I could wire my own, but I'm lazy. Can anyone recommend a source for a converter lead to provide a cigar-lighter socket and plug into a 2 pin 12V?

I'm getting a couple of fans for the cab, and would be useful if I could also plug them into the 2 pin style 12V sockets in the back of the motorhome.

Paul


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you mean like this?

http://www.towsure.com/product/1920-'Adapt-It'_3


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Bingo, thanks...question of finding the right words to type into google...


----------

